# Question about arrows and tuning for the Carbon Spyder 30



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Right off, yes, I think the 400s are on the weak side for 68 pounds. Then figure the Spyder 30 is aggressive, adding to the 68 pounds. Probably 60 pounds would be tops for the 400s out of the Spyder.
I just did a quick check of 3 arrow charts and with your numbers 340 and 350 spine came up.

Paper tears do not tell the whole story. Shooting does. Try a Walk Back tune or, me, a Modified French tune.


----------



## Tfranceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Sonny. Looking at the Easton chart I was using a medium cam when I think I should have been using the hard cam information. The last bow I had was a 2010 Maxxus 31 and at 68 lbs the 400's tuned nicely, but obviously this is a different animal. 

I do know that paper tears do not tell the whole story but I always liked it as a starting point and every bow I have owned I have been able to get perfect or near perfect holes and then been able to tune from there. I will definitely try the 340's. 

I have always used walk back tuning but I think I will try the modified french tuning this time as I have been hearing a lot of good feedback about it.

Thanks again and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I also bought a carbon spyder 30. Like you I am having issue's getting it to paper tune . I have shot stiffer spines and had the yokes twisted. Nothing seems to work. Finnaly got it shooting broadheads and fp's together,but still won't shoot a.perfect hole on paper.


----------



## vanesdeep (Jan 22, 2011)

check your cam lean? Do some yoke tuning.......how bads the tear? Add 1 or 2 twist to left side of yoke and take out the same in the right side to keep cam timining in sync!


----------

